
Airbnb: #weaccept - prawn
https://www.airbnb.com.au/weaccept
======
rhapsodic
I would love to see televised congressional hearings on the need to regulate
the sketchy, under the radar, gray market hotel industry that is Airbnb. There
could be a parade of witness who tearfully tell how their lives and homes were
destroyed as a result of doing business with Airbnb, or how renting through
Airbnb resulted in them becoming crime victims.

Then they could bring Brian Chesky, CEO of Airbnb, into testify, and get him
to explain why he is so indifferent to all of the suffering and misery his
company has caused.

------
owebmaster
I'd be glad if I could book an airbnb without been discriminated as a tourist
while black, not an immigrant. Fix your business first, because today airbnb
is a creator of harassment.

------
ivarious
In the future, will corporations do more of whatever service that governments
traditionally do for its people?

~~~
endgame
Probably, but only so long as it's profitable.

------
realworldview
I just don't know where to start. This is so bad and pretty condescending.

